# could i use these bulbs??



## FormulatedFire (Jan 3, 2005)

i'm starting to get my ideas together for my new 55g and think i would like to add some plants to it......my lighting is a 48" strip was wondering if i could use these bulb.....if i did it would put me over the 2 wpg and allow me a variety of plants to choose from besides low light plants.....but i dont kno if these bulbs are for salt or fresh water.....what do you guys think of this .....

edit:my lighting is 2 18" strips but they dont offer these bulbs in that size so i will just switch my lights of my other 55 which is a 48" strip if this would be ok


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Sorry man, but you need a VHO ballast to use VHO bulbs. If you want lighting solutions for your 55, I would go to home depot and buy a two strip fluorescent fixture which would let you grow the majority of low light plants just fine. If you want to go over 2wpg you're getting into the range where you will need to be more conscientious of fertilizer dosages and will need to start dosing CO2.


----------



## spree_rider (Mar 20, 2004)

that is a vho light so you would need to get a ballast to match the light, it will not work in a regular fixture,



FormulatedFire said:


> i'm starting to get my ideas together for my new 55g and think i would like to add some plants to it......my lighting is a 48" strip was wondering if i could use these bulb.....if i did it would put me over the 2 wpg and allow me a variety of plants to choose from besides low light plants.....but i dont kno if these bulbs are for salt or fresh water.....what do you guys think of this .....
> 
> edit:my lighting is 2 18" strips but they dont offer these bulbs in that size so i will just switch my lights of my other 55 which is a 48" strip if this would be ok
> [snapback]1149453[/snapback]​


----------



## FormulatedFire (Jan 3, 2005)

damn there are no cheap shortcuts in the fish hobby....thanks guys


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

FormulatedFire said:


> damn there are no cheap shortcuts in the fish hobby....thanks guys
> [snapback]1149494[/snapback]​


Why don't you get Power Compact bulbs instead?
They are doing a GREAT job, plus you can use any flouroscent electronic balast that matches your wattage...


----------

